# LINK to Iraqi trees



## angelofdeath (Sep 28, 2008)

I have been searching the web for two days now for a site that shows me what kind trees grow around here in Iraq specifically Baghdad.  I am looking at getting a smaller band saw just to cut up a bunch of the wood out here that is lying around to make some blanks to send back.  I am pretty sure I won't have a problem with getting it through customs and such...just let them know what it is for....honesty is always the best policy.  I would just like to know what the trees are before I start to cut the logs up.  I know there are the date palms around here...and they are plentiful...someone actually hit on the other day with a vehicle taking it out.  Ahh what I wouldn't give for a chainsaw out here.  So much wood everywhere.  I just think since I am over here, I might as well take advantage and get some wood for myself and some of you if you are intersted.  I just would like someone to let me know what there is over here.  Please help...thanks


----------



## fiferb (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't help with the wood ID but check with your local engineer unit for a chainsaw. They may be able to help you out.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 28, 2008)

Brant's Oak (_Quercus brantii ) _
_Dyer's oak (quercus infectoria)_
_Lebanon oak (quercus libani)_
_Prickly Juniper (Juniperus oxycedrus)_
_Pistachio (Pistacia mutica)_
_Pear (Pyrus syriaca)_
_Hawthorn (Cratoegus azarolus)_
_Montpelier maple (Acer monspessulanum)_
_Purple willow (Salix purpurea)_
_Oriental plane (Platanus orientalis)_
_Euphrates Poplar (Populus euphraca)_
_Walnut (Juglans regia)_
_Turkish pine (Pinus brutia )_

_There are probably others._


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 28, 2008)

Gee, Lou, is that the best you can do?? :biggrin:


----------



## angelofdeath (Sep 29, 2008)

Lou, 

   Wow thanks for the list....now time to look up what is around me.  Time to go get at some of these fellen trees.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 29, 2008)

angelofdeath said:


> get some wood for myself and some of you if you are intersted.



I'm interested!


----------



## avbill (Sep 29, 2008)

And Lou,  You knew all the Latin  spelling without looking in a book too!


----------



## rcflyer23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Let us know what you get.  That would be pretty cool to be able to turn some blanks from there.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 29, 2008)

What can I say, William.  I get lazy on the weekends.


----------



## titan2 (Sep 29, 2008)

angelofdeath said:


> get some wood for myself and some of you if you are intersted.



I'd be interested.......my brother-in-law flew BlackHawks over there.......brought us back a US flag that he took on missions........it would be cool to make him a pen from some nicely figured wood from over there!

Keep us posted on your finds.....

OH........and keep safe over there!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 29, 2008)

That wood would be a great tie in to the pens for servicemen.

Any chance the local commanding officers (In Iraq) could authorize you to send some to an air base stateside for WoodCraft or some other coodinating supplier????  If it were done correctly, we could give the pens to the guys who were stationed in Bagdad, when they come back home!!!


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sure that bullet pens pens made with wood from Iraq would be fairly popular with military who had served in this war. Just a thought...

Jim Smith


----------

